# North Carolina tractor pulls



## NCBill (Jun 11, 2004)

I was at a tractor pull last Saturday night in Bear Creek, NC sponsored by OTTPA- Old Time Tractor Pullers Association. I found their website to check on future pulling events. Does anyone know of any other tractor pulling group that regularly runs events in central NC? Can you post info or their website addresses? I'm not really into "monster truck" or modified tractor pulls- I prefer the stock farm tractors from the 50's and 60's & 70's. Thanks.

One strange thing I saw at the tractor pull- I saw John Deere, Case, Farmall, International, Ford, Minneapolis Moline, Massey Harris, Avery, Allis Chalmers, Cockshutt, and Oliver tractors in the pull. But not a single Massey Ferguson in site. I like the old MF 35 models- great small farm tractor. I don't hear much good about the new products they make.

The OTTPA website is: www.ottpainc.com


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

NCBill

I’m not too much of a tractor pulling fan. I like to see some of the super beasts fired up and burning down the course with a huge sled in tow. However, I’m with you I rather see the old tractors kept stock even the ones in tractor pulls.

I don’t know what is happening with Massy Ferguson. In my area they seem to be loosing out to John Deere and New Holland. As far as the older ones like the 35’s, a Massy Ferguson aficionado would tell you they are such great tractors and holding up so well they are still doing the work they were designed for and don’t have time to go to them silly tractor pulls.

Where is Bear Creek? Looked it up on my Super-Duper-Computer-Map-Confuser and got three locations one near Hubert, one near Asheboro and one near Robbinsville. Wherever the pulled was held, I’m sure it was a pretty place. I’ve never been to a place in NC that I didn’t like. The mountains in NC are my favorite place to visit. 

If you are familiar with the area around Robbinsville, can you tell me anything about a Frank Looper who is running a used parts business possibly specializing in John Deere? He is located in or near Easley, SC. According to my afore mentioned Super-Duper-Computer-Map-Confuser, Easley isn’t but about 70 miles (as the crow flies) from Robbinsville.

:cpu:


----------



## NCBill (Jun 11, 2004)

Bear Creek is in Chatham County at the intersection of Hwy 421 and Hwy 902. It's about 9 miles SE of Siler City and 15 miles NW of Sanford. Probably 30 miles of Asheboro. It's just a country community with a high school, a couple of restaurants. I don't think they have a stop light. 

Other than seeing a few MF 35's and 231S's farming, about the only new MF's I see are used by the state in mowing alongside roads and ditches. They use the Massey Ferguson 471 model.


----------

